# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2015



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2015!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## Hauntiholik

This list is brought to you by ScaryTinker.

Hauntcon February 6 - 9th 2015 
Belle of Baton Rouge Hotel, Baton Rouge LA
www.hauntcon.com

Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference (CHAC) February 27-March 1st 2015 
Delta Guelph Hotel, Ontario, Canada
www.canadahaunts.ca

Transworld's Halloween & Attractions Show March 19 - 22nd 2015 
America's Center, St. Louis MO
www.haashow.com

HauntX Haunter's Retreat & Tradeshow May 1st - 3rd 2015 
Circus Circus Convention Center, Reno NV
www.HauntX.com

National Haunters Convention & Halloween Show May 1st - 3rd 2015 
Greater Philadelphia EXPO Center, Oaks PA
www.halloweenshow.com

Halloween Extreme May 15-17th 2015 
Double Tree Hotel, Orlando FL
www.halloweenextreme.com

West Coast Haunters Convention May 15 - 17th 2015 
Double Tree Hotel, Portland OR
http://www.hauntersconvention.com/

Great Lakes Fright Fest May 29 -31st 2015 
Peterburg, MI
www.greatlakesfrightfest.com

Midwest Haunters Convention May 29 -31st 2015 
Columbus, OH
http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/

Florida Haunters Social/Make-n-Take July 2015 
Ocala, FL
www.floridahaunters.com

Kreepfest August 7-9th 
Harrisonville, MO
www.kreepfest.org

ScareLA August 2015 
Los Angeles, CA
www.scarela.com

East Coast Haunt Club Gathering August 2015 
Manchester, NH
www.hauntclub.net


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE

Love All The Info Thx


----------

